# 2012 LS 1.8L Supercharger



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope but you're more than welcome to input on topic and your findings in this thread. 
Maybe you'll be the brave soul who tries something.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=76997

Mods, can it be moved to the 1.8 section please?


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

theres a thread on here where someone was trying to build a turbo for it but there are no official kits. most people are trifecta tuning it, adding a cold air intake from injen, and lowering it. Oh and adding rims. im buying the cold air intake early next month after my birthday so i dont have to use my money lol. But after that exhaust, lowering, tune and rims. also try checking your spark plugs to make sure they are the right gap. theres a thread on that too. 

Turbotechracing.com can take car of you for most of these items if not all. they are a vendor on here and the guy takes care of us with group buys for new products and lets us know about sales.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude, but I really have to ask, why would you look at putting a turbo or supercharger on this motor immediately after you bought it? Why didn't you just buy the LT trim and have the 1.4L Turbo motor, which has a plethora of modifications already available to get you more performance?


----------



## justinscruze (Jun 18, 2012)

Because I did an impulse buy due to my girlfriend pressuring me and bought the cheapest model. Didn't even know it didn't have cruise control (very aggravating itself).


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish i could have bought the turbo model, my 2004 monte carlo ss, which i got in 07 and still owed 6k on it, blew up with 240k miles on it. so i carried over too much to buy the car i wanted a camaro or the turbo cruze. so im stuck with the ls and im tryign to make it the best it can be. i dont plan to turbo or supercharge it though. if i anted to start over on loan and get a new one i would ahve to drop atleast a 1000 bucks on the old loan and bring some money to the dealership.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

well the cruise control can be added by buying the oem leather wrapped steering wheel!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

justinscruze said:


> Because I did an impulse buy due to my girlfriend pressuring me and bought the cheapest model. Didn't even know it didn't have cruise control (very aggravating itself).


How long have you had it?

While this may not help, I'd recommend you check your spark plug gap and adjust it to .035, as well as consider buying the tune and one of the performance intakes available. You will only get so much power out of a 1.8L N/A motor though, so keep that in mind, but the above will help considerably. 

If it hasn't been too long since you bought it, I'd ask your dealer if there is any way you could return it and get a higher end model. You'll have to live with this car for quite a while. Most dealerships have some kind of satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## justinscruze (Jun 18, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How long have you had it?
> 
> While this may not help, I'd recommend you check your spark plug gap and adjust it to .035, as well as consider buying the tune and one of the performance intakes available. You will only get so much power out of a 1.8L N/A motor though, so keep that in mind, but the above will help considerably.
> 
> If it hasn't been too long since you bought it, I'd ask your dealer if there is any way you could return it and get a higher end model. You'll have to live with this car for quite a while. Most dealerships have some kind of satisfaction guarantee.


I've had it about a week and a half. Bought it with 156 miles on it, now has almost 500


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

justinscruze said:


> I've had it about a week and a half. Bought it with 156 miles on it, now has almost 500


Contact your dealer and see if they have a satisfaction guarantee. If they do, you might be able to take it back and get a 1LT or Eco. I think you'd be happier with the turbo motor. The Trifecta tune really opens up this motor, and the aftermarket is growing very rapidly. I don't think there will be much for the 1.8L motor, at least for a long while.


----------



## justinscruze (Jun 18, 2012)

I called. They patched me through to my salesman. He doesn't sound too happy lol.
his response
"Wowww... havent you only had that car a couple weeks... give me a minute and I'll ask."


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

justinscruze said:


> I called. They patched me through to my salesman. He doesn't sound too happy lol.
> his response
> "Wowww... havent you only had that car a couple weeks... give me a minute and I'll ask."


Well, it's not like he'll permanently lose a sale, lol. They'll take the car back, then get you into a 1LT or Eco!


----------



## justinscruze (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea I paid for the lengthened warranty or whatever (3 year 100k mile warranty, paying removed the 3 year part and its just 100k miles instead) so i'm hoping that they don't keep that money. also i'd like to keep it at the base price... if i trade imma get a manual this time, and probably 1LT... what's the real difference in them? thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 1LT (or any of the turbo models) isn't a pig.

They tried to sell me on the LS, and really it's pretty good for a base model. Until I found myself going up an on ramp at 3500 rpm and realized that my foot was already on the floor. This was back in 2011 before the LT models came in a stick shift, and I didn't like the Eco models highway gearing. I drove the 2012 LT after doing some more research and bought the thing the next day. Loved it. 

1LT has cruise control, Bluetooth calling, alloy wheels instead of the steel crap with plastic covers, and power mirrors/drivers seat. Oh, and that awesome little 1.4T. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

But what's the price difference on ls and 1lt?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If the dealer lets you get a turbo model at decent terms for you, AND you can legitimately afford it, consider it. The LS is a good car, don't get me wrong. It's just a little basic for my tastes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

No such thing as an add on supercharger or turbo, engine has to be built up from the ground up, as well as the exhaust, drivetrain, suspension, and brakes.

Shop in Minneapolis claims they can do that, son's friend took his Mustang over. Only got to rev his engine once before it literally blew up. Steve tried to get me involved to rectify his problems with this shop, just said, Steve, already warned you it can't be done. They do this all the time at drag strips, but only for one four second run, then a complete rebuilt is necessary. Besides, your vehicle is no longer street legal, would have to be receritified with the EPA.

Unfortunately, Steve had surgery and was given HIV infected blood that killed him. As far as I know, his car is still sitting in his parent garage. Would cost more to restore it back to original condition than what its worth.

No such thing as an add on turbo or supercharger.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

justinscruze said:


> Because I did an impulse buy due to my girlfriend pressuring me and bought the cheapest model. Didn't even know it didn't have cruise control (very aggravating itself).


Ha, my girlfriend also pressured me into buying a Cruze off the lot I didn't like. Actually, she's my wife, but more fun living with a girlfriend than a wife. Said, six weeks won't kill us, let's just order what we want. We will be struck with this thing for years. Car came in with 1.6 miles on the odometer, dealers mechanic put on another 3 miles for a short test drive. Told him, he better drive it carefully, or I will keel you, LOL. He, did.


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

NickD said:


> Car came in with 1.6 miles on the odometer, dealers mechanic put on another 3 miles for a short test drive. Told him, he better drive it carefully, or I will keel you, LOL. He, did.


Dont all new cars come with atleast 40ish miles due to testing before it gets shipped out? I've never seen 1 mile on an odometer


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Swampassjr said:


> Dont all new cars come with atleast 40ish miles due to testing before it gets shipped out? I've never seen 1 mile on an odometer


1.6 miles on the odometer, okay, I didn't bring my camera with me. The way I see how some people drive these things, even before the car is broken in, prefer to see only 1.6 miles on the odometer.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Swampassjr said:


> Dont all new cars come with atleast 40ish miles due to testing before it gets shipped out? I've never seen 1 mile on an odometer


My car had 14 miles on the Odometer when I drove off the lot, 11 miles before my test drive. I even have pics of the mileage from when I got it home.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

My car had 3 miles on the odometer. 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

justinscruze said:


> Because I did an impulse buy due to my girlfriend pressuring me and bought the cheapest model. Didn't even know it didn't have cruise control (very aggravating itself).


My wife & I did an impulse buy once. She got a very a bare bones Hyundai Accent that she is short & long term very happy with. We did install an HD radio. Needed nothing else.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine had exactly 6 miles when I signed the papers. 4 miles were driven by me as a test drive, and 1 mile was driven by the salesman to put in a full tank of gas.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

6 miles on mine too!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Just throwing my 2-cents in, but I also have the 1.8L 6MT, and I love it minus the lack of power. However I did get a Custom Cat-Back Exhaust installed and I have the Injen CAI installed as well, and its no where near race car status, but just that little bit made it so much more enjoyable to drive, not to mention the 5.5MPG gain on the freeway. I am also going to be getting the Trifecta Tune put on my car, and from what I have heard, it does give some very nice results, especially with an intake and exhaust. Just my info, do with it what you wish, but 1.8L can be just as good as the 1.4L Turbo for less money, but at the possible cost of voiding your warranty.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

justinscruze said:


> I've had it about a week and a half. Bought it with 156 miles on it, now has almost 500


Chevrolet now has a return policy. If you are not compeltely satisfied with your new Chevrolet, return it. You could try that and then go ahead and get the LT1 that has Cruise wheels and and the turbo as well as a audio USB connection. If they had offered that when I bought mine in May 2011 I may have done so as well but I wanted the 6 M tranny+did not want the turbo and the LS was the only one on the lot. For @ 400 I added cruise control and a spoiler the onlything I am missing is the wheels a little better mileage and the USB. Overall I am happy tho.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Patman said:


> Chevrolet now has a return policy. If you are not compeltely satisfied with your new Chevrolet, return it. You could try that and then go ahead and get the LT1 that has Cruise wheels and and the turbo as well as a audio USB connection. If they had offered that when I bought mine in May 2011 I may have done so as well but I wanted the 6 M tranny+did not want the turbo and the LS was the only one on the lot. For @ 400 I added cruise control and a spoiler the onlything I am missing is the wheels a little better mileage and the USB. Overall I am happy tho.


I am assuming the OP has had the car for over a month, and I am sure that GM will not "Back Date" this cool new option for him to bring back his car. But hey, he could always ask.


----------



## kjbcruz12 (Sep 23, 2012)

What does gapping your plugs at .038 do? (provably a stupid question)


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow....forget losing the man card, this guy burned his in effigy.

Letting a girlfriend talk you into buying a car? WTF is wrong with you? She's your girlfriend not your wife. And even if she was your wife, any healthy relationship doesn't involve one side pressuring the other into making a decision like that. It should be mutual.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the 1.8L, i have an intake and a tune... I am pretty satisfied power wise at the moment with it. I would like to go faster, but why? I can't even do 10 MPH over the limit without being paranoid of getting pulled over.

The tune makes this thing leap ahead, and i haven't even done the reflash (this monday i am data logging). So if you get the chance, i say do it but if you don't, with just a tune and CAI you will love your car


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let's bring this one back on topic, or it'll get closed up. It's meandered quite a bit.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Let's bring this one back on topic, or it'll get closed up. It's meandered quite a bit.


Like.. lol. 

Darn mobile app, autoguide should make that button available.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

